# Zeiteinstellung für Timer mit LOGO, über Poti



## Pockebrd (29 Dezember 2011)

Hallo,
ich hab ein Logo im Einsatz, bei dem ich eine Aus oder Einschaltverzögererung im Programm, 
über ein externes Poti am Schaltschrank, eine Zeit (1-30sek.) einstellen möchte.
Ist das irgendwie möglich ?


Gruß Markus


----------



## 190B (29 Dezember 2011)

Ich sage mal ja. Ich habe jetzt keine LOGO greifbar, aber in der Simulation klappt es.

Du wählst beim Analaogeingang den Sensor für 0 - 10V aus. Den AI schaltest Du auf einen Analogverstärker.
Den Timer schaltest Du nach Deiner gewünschten Programmierung an. Als Sollwert-Quelle wählst Du dann den Analogverstärker aus.

Siehe Anhang.


----------



## Pockebrd (29 Dezember 2011)

Hallo,
ja so hab ich mir das gewünscht. Allerdings hab ich das auch erst in der Simulation getestet. 
Die Funktion mit dem Verweis kannte ich noch nicht.
Super, danke.


Gruß Markus


----------



## 190B (29 Dezember 2011)

Wenn Deine LOGO über ein Display verfügt, kannst Deinen Sollwert auch zur Anzeige bringen (erleichtert die Einstellung).


----------

